
Braeön – World's Strongest and Most Adaptable Material - lisper
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/braeon/braeon-worlds-strongest-and-most-adaptable-materia/description
======
cr0sh
It's not clear from the kickstarter, but everything points to this product
being some form of fiber-reinforced ribbon form of "polymorph" \- aka:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polycaprolactone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polycaprolactone)

That's not to make light of it - I think it is an interesting form of the
substance; hopefully it catches on because it has some interesting use-cases
that normal polycaprolactone can't easily touch (for instance, it would be a
great addition to an emergency kit for off-roading usage - for some repairs
and other things).

